# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Veersemeer Surfspot/-Verleih??

## marc

Wir, zwei junge Familien mit Kleinkinder, haben unseren Sommerurlaub vom 27.07. bis 03.08.07  im Roompot DeBanjaard in der Nhe von Kamperland gebucht. 

Da in erster Linie Familienurlaub ansteht, bleibt das Surfgerdel zu Hause. Aber falls es im Hochsommer wider Erwarten doch etwas Wind hat wrde ich mir gerne was leihen. 

Bin Aufsteiger, Binnensee-Schwachwindtmpelfahrer und Benfnger  und arbeite am sicheren Schlaufenfahren

Fragen: 
- Surfverleih in der Nhe von Kamperland?? 
- Empfehlungen?? Ich habe im i-net  ROHA und Zwemer Watersport ausfindig gemacht!! 
Sind dies berhaupt Windsurflden bzw. Schulen oder eher Allgemein Wassersport??
- Info zu Surfspot Veersemeer (Bedingungen wie Flachwasser , Stehrevier etc. Schuhe, Strmungen ... )
- Wind im Hochsommer?!?

----------


## chrissurfer52

Wenn das der Campingplatz ist den ich kenne, wovon ich ausgehe, dann ist eine Surfschule mit Verleih direkt daneben. Da hab ich surfen gelernt.

----------


## Willi Watschel

Hi Marc,

ich habe selbst mit meiner Frau und meinen 2 Kindern in Kamperland surfen angefangen. Direkt am Campinplatz ist eine Surfschule mit Verleih. Die Schule ist sehr gut. Der Strand ist Wiese und im Wasser ist es steinig und wir schnell tief = Schotstart als Anfnger.

Es gibt oben am Versegatdamm noch einen Surfcontainer, der auch Schulungen anbietet. Dort ist vielleicht stehtiefes Wasser.

Du kannst ja mal unter oase.com  windlords.com oder surfspot.de nach den Spotbedingungen suchen.....

Wir surfen nun in Makkum. Dort ist es ein Stehrevier, was es einfacher fr die Kids macht.

Viel Spass

Willi

----------


## Finnenkratzer

tach marc,

Versemeer kenn ich leider nicht - fahre immer nur drber wenn ich nach Renesse fahre.
Aber Zwemer und Roha kenn ich. Das sind 2 riesige Surfshops. Um nicht zu sagen das sind DIE Surfshops in Holland. Direkt nebeneinander. Du findest dort oft auch mal ein etwas lteres Schnppchen.

Gru

----------


## marc

Danke fr die Infos. 
Ich habe mittlerweile bers i-net noch ein paar Infos ber den Spot herausgefunden.

"Veersemeer" soll etwas schmal sein (=> wird mal wieder nichts mit sicheren Schlaufenfahren erlernen) und hat eine Fahrrinne => kein Stehrevier

Die Meerseite ist unter "Vrouwenpolder" bekannt, obwohl eigentlich am Veersemeer gelegen => hier wird auch oft auch "starke Strmungen" hingewiesen, wegen der Nhe zu den Osterschelden.

Ein Surfverleih (Roha?) liegt direkt am Strand beim Campingplatz und einer (Zwemer?)liegt an der Hauptstrae und soll fr die Meerseite zustndig sein 

Htte da noch gerne ein paar Infos von den Hollandfahrer hinsichtlich;
- welchen Neo Ende Juli/Anfang August
- Wind um diese Zeit !? 
- Schuhe lieber mitnehmen?!
- Wie nahe liegen der Bungalow-Park "Roomport DeBannjard" zu den Surfspots => Fuweg/Fahrrad oder immer mitm Auto
- Strmungen auf Meerseite, da der Roomport recht Nahe am Hafen bzw. Osterschelden-Dammwerk (Delta Werke) liegt
- eventuell (kulinarische, kinderfreundliche) Ausgehtipps !! 
- Erfahrung mit Roomport "DeBannjard"

----------


## chrissurfer52

Wenns son Sommer gibt wie letztes Jahr brauchst du gar keinen Neo

----------

